# (V) über 200 Blu-Ray Filme



## Styles85 (14. August 2015)

*(V) über 500 Blu-Ray Filme*

Ich habe mich nach reiflicher Überlegung dazu entschieden meine riesige Blu-Ray
Sammlung aufzulösen.

Alle Filme (auch alle Importe) haben deutschen Ton.
Alle Filme sind in Top Zustand (ausser ich habs Extra angegeben)

ACHTUNG: Bei den Preisen kommen noch Versandkosten hinzu !

Amarays bis max. FSK16
2012 4€
Adriano Celentano 12 Movie collection 3€
All Inclusive 4€
Anton Corbijn Inside Out (+Schuber) 4,50€
Armageddon of the Living Dead 2,50€
Barry Munday 3€
Beastly 3,50€
Cargo 3,50€
Cocaine Bandits 2 3€
Cop-Out (OVP) 3,50€
Das ist das Ende (mit Schuber) 4€
Das Kommando 4,50€
Der Biber 4€
Die Abenteuer von Chris Fable 3€
Die Chroniken von Narnia: Der König von Narnia 4€
Die Chroniken von Narnia: Prinz Kaspian von Narnia 4€
Die drei Musketiere 4€
Die Vampirjäger 3,50€
Die vierte Art 3,50€
Drift 3,50€
El Superbeasto 3,50€
Exam 3,50€
Extreme Movie 3,50€
Ey Mann, gib uns dein Auto! 3€
Fast & Furious Five 4€
Flying Swords of Dragon Gate 3D 6€
Freerunner (OVP) 3,50€
Get Smart 4€
Goon - Kein Film für Pussies (+Schuber) 4€
Hangover 3,50€
Hangover 2 3,50€
Hard to Fight 13€
Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix 3,50€
Haywire 4€
Headhunters 4€
Hereafter 3,50€
High School Musical 3 (+Schuber) 12€
Hilfe, die Amis kommen 9€
Hollywood Reality 3€
Im tiefen Tal der Superbabes 3,50€
In the Crossfire 3,50€
Inception (1 Eck von der blauen Hülle rausgebrochen) 4€
Inside Man 4€
Invasion 4€
Kampf der Titanen 4€
Kill Bobby Z 3,50€
Kill Speed 3,50€
Killer Elite 4€
Küss mich, Zombie 3,50€
Lakeview Terrace 4€
Lange Beine, kurze Lügen 3,50€
Las Bandidas 3,50€
Last Stop 174 3,50€
Lieferung mit Hindernissen 3,50€
Long Weekend 3,50€
Loverboys 3,50€
Machine Gun Preacher 4€
Männertrip 3,50€
Monsterkino Collection 3,50€
Mr. Untouchable 3,50€
Night of the living Dead 3€
Night Train 3€
Nine Miles Down (2 Disc Edition) 4€
Nothing like the Holidays 3€
Only the Brave 3€
Ottos Eleven 3,50€
Outlander (Special Edition) 4€
Paul Kalkbrenner – 2010 4€
Percy Jackson (Blu-Ray + DVD Edition aber DVD fehlt) 3,50€
Phantom Punch 3€
Public Enemies (OVP) 3,50€
Rescue Dawn 4€
Schlau wie ein Luchs 3,50€
Schwerter des Königs - Zwei Welten 3,50€
Set Up 3,50€
Sex Pot 3D & Meine Braut, meine besten Freunde und ich (Classic 3D) OVP 3,50€
Shakti + Bollywood Award Show + Asoka (Shahrukh Khan Collection) OVP 3,50€
Shark Night 3D 5€
Sharknado 3,50€
Sharktopus 3,50€
Sherlock Holmes 4€
Skyline 3,50€
Speed Racer 3,50€
Speed Racer & Lizenz zum Heiraten (Doppelset) 3,50€
Spion zwischen zwei Fronten 3,50€
Stichtag 3,50€
Street Run 3,50€
Superhero Movie 3,50€
Take Down 3,50€
The Amazing Spider-Man (2-Disc Edition) 4€
The Broken 3,50€
The Caller 3,50€
The Dark Knight 4€
The Eye 4€
The New Daughter 3,50€
The Prodigy Live 14€
The Town 4€
The Warlords 3D 4€
Tintenherz 3,50€
Transformers 3 4€
Trespass 3,50€
Tron - Das Original 3,50€
Vater wider Willen 3€
Vaterfreuden 3,50€
Verdammnis 3,50€
Vorstadtkrokodile
Was Frauen wollen 2 (Disc+Hülle mit Videothekensiegel) 3€
Wo die wilden Kerle wohnen 3,50€
Wolves 3,50€

Steelbooks bis max. FSK 16
2 Guns 11€
2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum 14€
A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010) 12€
A.I. - Künstliche Intelligenz 14€
Big (UK Import) 12€
Black Swan (UK Import) 19€
Captain Phillips 11€
Chronicle (UK Import) 12,50€
Clerks (UK Import - nur Originalton) 9€
Cloud Atlas 9€
Departed 12€
Der Adler der neunten Legion 5€
Der Goldene Kompass (2Disc Edition) 6€
Der Mann der niemals lebte (Neuauflage) 8€
Der Patriot (Neuauflage) 14€
Der weiße Hai 11€
Devil 6€
Eagle Eye 6,50€
Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest 12€
Event Horizon 10€
Fantastic Four 1&2 19€
Full Metal Jacket 19€
Gesetz der Rache 14€
Ghostbuster 1&2 21€
Gladiator 14,50€
Gran Torino 9€
Gravity 3D 17€
Highlander 14€
Homefront 9,50€
Ice Age 3 3D(Lenticular Steelbook) 12,50€
In Time 14€
Iron Sky (Extended Directors Cut) 9€
Judge Dredd 15€
Karate Kid (2010) 7€
Legend 14€
Man of Steel 3D 20€
Millennium Trilogie - Directors Cut 19€
Non-Stop 9€
Platoon 23€
Redline 4€
Robin Hood 6,50€
RockNRolla (Quersteelbook) 5,50€
Shining 9€
Spider-Man Trilogie (Erstauflage) 12€
State of Play 6€
Storm Warriors 5€
Surrogates 6,50€
Ted (ES Import) 9€
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3D (FR Import) 19€
The Bay 5€
The Dark Knight (Neuauflage) 7€
The Devil Inside 5€
The Purge Anarchy (UK Import) 10€
The Take - Zwei Jahrzehnte in der Mafia 5€
Trainspotting 7€
Transformers 2 (UK Import) 17€
Transformers 3 3D 17€
Tucker & Dale vs Evil 12,50€
Van Helsing 11€
Warrior 7€
Waterworld 13€
White House Down 11€
Wolfman 5€
World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles 6€

Mediabooks, Digipaks und Sonstiges bis max. FSK16
Bambi 1&2 Doppelset (2 Amarays im Schuber) 18,50€
Die Schöne und das Biest 3D Limited Diamond Edition 20€
Der selstame Fall des Benjamin Button (2Disc Special Edition) 6€
Gefährten (Limited Edition) 18€
Les Miserables (Collectors Edition) 6€
Plane Dead (Star Metal Pak) (gebrauchter Zustand) 3,50€
Schneewittchen und die sieben Zwerge (Diamond Edition) 17€
Tom meets Zizou (Limited Edition inkl. Soundtrack) 5€


----------



## Styles85 (16. Oktober 2015)

Mega Update !


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (16. Oktober 2015)

Nur mal eine Frage: Wieso sind deine Preise z.T. deutlich höher, als die Filme neu z.B. bei Amazon kosten?


----------



## Styles85 (16. Oktober 2015)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage: Wieso sind deine Preise z.T. deutlich höher, als die Filme neu z.B. bei Amazon kosten?



z.B. ?

Die Preise habe ich vor 1 Monat festgelegt, alles eigentlich um einiges günstiger als bei Amazon, Ebay etc... Kann natürlich sein das durch Preissenkungen seitens Amazon etc, meine Preise bei einigen Filmen nun teurer sind. Ich werde die Filme dann natürlich auf Anfrage zu einem günstigeren Preis als der Neupreis abgeben.


----------



## GalaxyRadio (21. November 2015)

Hi, 

Liste noch aktuell? Habe Interesse an:

01. Slumdog Millionaire
02. Sieben Leben
03. Stichtag
04. Take Shelter
05. The Figther
06. The Illusionist
07. The Machinist
08. The Social Network
09. Triangle
10. Up in the Air

40€ inkl. Versand als Bundlepreis?


----------



## Styles85 (21. November 2015)

GalaxyRadio schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Liste noch aktuell? Habe Interesse an:
> 
> ...



Hi Machinist ist schon weg und 40€ inkl wäre mir eh zu wenig für alle 10, würde dir folgendes Angebot machen:

01. Slumdog Millionaire 5€
02. Sieben Leben 4,50€
03. Stichtag 3,50€
04. Take Shelter 4€
05. The Figther 4,50€
06. The Illusionist 4,50€
07. The Machinist - schon verkauft
08. The Social Network (Limited Edition) 8,50€
09. Triangle 3,50€
10. Up in the Air 4€
Versandkosten - Päckchen 4,40€
Gesamtkosten: 46,40€
würd dir alle für 42€ inklusive Versand im Päckchen geben


----------



## Styles85 (21. November 2015)

So Liste aktualisiert und Preise entfernt (da einige meiner Preisvorstellungen wohl doch etwas zu hoch waren). Ich bitte nun um faire/realistische Preisvorschläge von euch.


----------



## GalaxyRadio (22. November 2015)

Styles85 schrieb:


> Hi Machinist ist schon weg und 40€ inkl wäre mir eh zu wenig für alle 10, würde dir folgendes Angebot machen:
> 
> 01. Slumdog Millionaire 5€
> 02. Sieben Leben 4,50€
> ...



Geht klar, Rest per PN bitte und sory das ich erst jetzt schreibe, war gestern auf einer Geburtstagsparty bis in die frühen Morgenstunden 

Nach dem essen kümmere ich mich dann um die Überweisung!


----------



## Styles85 (21. Februar 2016)

mittlerweile total viel verkauft, deshalb Liste aktualisiert und außerdem habe ich Preisvorstellungen angefügt


----------

